# Certified Emergency Responder!



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I passed my test and I am now CPR and first aid certified! I'm thinking after the Police Academy is over that I will try adding Paramedic to my skills list. I love helping people and would consider it to be a honor to serve my community, be it as a Police Officer, or in the EMS. Plus, it would make for good prepping skills. 

Any folks on here in EMS? Tell me about your most fulfilling experience in the field.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!!!

I think I need to up date mine ...


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I'm a EMD and an EMT. My son is an EMT working towards his Paramedic. My other son is an MP in the military and an EMT. Saving someone is always fulfilling. Having a child die on you is the absolute worst!!! You never really get over that.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey, congrats! I am First Responder certified, too; kind of a good feeling, eh?

Look in to a local Search and Rescue group; I was talking to an older officer in my department who is also very active in the local SAR unit, and it sounds AWESOME! Lots of usable skills to be learned, a great way to help out the community, and could present some cool opportunities!


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

I highly recommend the WUMP course through the wilderness medicine institute. I took this course as a physician with trauma training and learned a great deal about treating injuries when advanced care is not available. EMT's and paramedics made up the bulk of the participants and they get WEMT certification.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations! :2thumb:


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Dan1966 said:


> I highly recommend the WUMP course through the wilderness medicine institute. I took this course as a physician with trauma training and learned a great deal about treating injuries when advanced care is not available. EMT's and paramedics made up the bulk of the participants and they get WEMT certification.


I will look into it! Thank you for the advice Dan. :2thumb:


----------



## TNmedicman (Nov 8, 2009)

I am a medic and been a NREMT-P for more years than I would like to call. I work in an inner city area and it gets old fast. The best thing I can tell you is find an area you like and stick with it. Use the training learned in school as a starting point. Research the wilderness training and also research the possibilities of joining your local DMAT team as they can teach you how we do things in a real disaster. That would be the best way to learn how to deal with those situations for when the SHTF. Just my thoughts.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations! :congrat:

The more you can learn the better off you and those around you will be.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

TNmedicman said:


> I am a medic and been a NREMT-P for more years than I would like to call. I work in an inner city area and it gets old fast. The best thing I can tell you is find an area you like and stick with it. Use the training learned in school as a starting point. Research the wilderness training and also research the possibilities of joining your local DMAT team as they can teach you how we do things in a real disaster. That would be the best way to learn how to deal with those situations for when the SHTF. Just my thoughts.


Thank you for the advice and for your honesty. I will look into DMAT as well.



CulexPipiens said:


> Congratulations! :congrat:
> 
> The more you can learn the better off you and those around you will be.


That's why I keep wanting to go back to school...but I just don't have the money to be certified in everything I want to be certified in!:gaah: Like Nursing school sound incredibly interesting to me; especially after I had my first aid/cpr and after watching videos from Patriot Nurse on youtube. It would be so helpful to learn all that I can!


----------

